# Fade huh......work's out?



## Fade (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok I'm here again.....yeah right.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

going to start a journal?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2004)

He's already started a journal. The big question is "Are you going to work out?"


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> He's already started a journal. The big question is "Are you going to work out?"


 ... and quit eating all the ice cream in the house


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

Is Fade lost??? 


Good luck with your new journal...


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok after 6 weeks of down time......

Workout number 1

*12-29-03
Quads and calves*

*Quads*

Squats:
315x10
315x12; six reps done going only halfway back up then back down
365x8
365x6
385x5
405x4
405x3


*Calves*

Donkey raises:
400(stack)x25
400x20
400x20

Seated calf raises:
135x120
135x18
135x16


Didn't do alot this workout will step it up as the month goes.


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok so I skipped another week. 

*1-5-04
Chest and Back*

*Chest*

Flat DB bench:
80x12
95x5
95x5
95x1

Decline hammer machine:
180x15
270x10
320x5

*Back*

Bentover BB rows:
225x6
225x8
225x7
225x8

Pulldowns:
170x10
180x3
170x6

Cable rows:
200x10
220x6
220x7


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

Fade


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

*1-6-04
Hams and delts*

*Hams*

Stiff leg DL:
225x10
225x10
225x8
225x10
225x7

Single leg seat leg curls:
95x10
105x10
105x11

Both legs seat leg curls:
195x8
195x9


*Delts*

Military press:
135x8
135x8
135x7
135x5

Drop set side laterals:
35x15..25x12..15x12
30x9..20x5..15x7


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Fade


Sup NT?

Hows is da cold country?


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

*1-9-04
Bis and Tris*


*Triceps*

Close grip bench:
185x6
185x6
135x10

Skull crushers:
100x12
120x5
140x5

Push downs:
95x14
95x10


*Biceps*

Alt DB curls:
40x12
50x8
55x3

Reverse grip BB curls:
70x10
80x8
90x6


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Sup NT?
> 
> Hows is da cold country?



Not too bad today ... it's 33 in Texas weather   Can't complain about that type of winter weather.  How are things going daddy-to-be?


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

Going good.

Back at it in school.

Daddy to be huh?  I was giving a friend, whos wife's preg, a hard time about having to change diapers and that I didn't have to anymore. THEN what happens....Ann gets preg.....still trying to figure out how that happens.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

Hittin' some nice numbers for being out of the game for so long.


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

Thank goodness


How is it P-funk?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

how is what??? life or your workouts??

Life---okay I guess

your workouts- the reps are shit and the weight is nothin'


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

Life going with you...der


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

lol (just bustin; your balls)

It's okay......starting to diet for my june show so i am really hungry (juat dropped cals under 3500).  Other than that it is cold as shit in NYC and  snow is everywhere.  I'd odn't mind it though, walking around in this shit builds big calves...lol.

how is it with you???


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Going good.
> 
> Back at it in school.
> ...



How is school going?  Almost finished or still have a lot to do?

I think I know how it happened ...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

what are you studying in school?


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

Just taking some pharmacology classes.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

no shit....I was thinking about going back to school, to get yet another degree...I was thinking about studying pharmacology.  How do you like it?


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

It's not bad....alot of science though.


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

*1-15-04
Quads and calves*

*Quads*

Squats:
315x12
315x10
365x5
405x4
405x5
405x5

Leg press:
860x12
950x10
1040x12
1040x10


*Calves*

Donkey raises:
400(stack)x20
400+45lb plate x20
400+90lbs x15
400+135lbs x12
400+135lbs x13

Lead sled:
200x16
250x12
250x10
200x20
200x18


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> *1-15-04
> Quads and calves*
> 
> ...



Show off!      J/K Fade, good job.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> It's not bad....alot of science though.




But you like it right??  About how long does it take to get your degree??  It seems to be a very promising field of study these days.  I was thinking about a masters in Nutrition Science, but unless I want to open my own private practice (which isn't happeneing becasue my business sense sucks) it would be a waste of time and money (practically speaking.......knowledge wise I would love it.)


----------



## ZECH (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> 
> Daddy to be huh?  I was giving a friend, whos wife's preg, a hard time about having to change diapers and that I didn't have to anymore. THEN what happens....Ann gets preg.....still trying to figure out how that happens.


Wasup Fade??? For some reason I can see if it's a boy, you will be putting protein powder in his milk and have him squatting by the time he walks! Good luck Bro....


----------



## Fade (Jan 16, 2004)

To get the PharmD it takes 6 years fulltime year round. This includes core classes.


----------



## Fade (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Wasup Fade??? For some reason I can see if it's a boy, you will be putting protein powder in his milk and have him squatting by the time he walks! Good luck Bro....



Hey dg

We have two boys...three if you count me. Now it's time for a girl.


----------



## Fade (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Show off!      J/K Fade, good job.


Howdy CD

How have the boards been?


----------



## Fade (Jan 19, 2004)

*01-18-04
Chest and back

Chest*

Flat bench:
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x5
225x5

Decline Hammer machine:
270x12
5 sec rest
270x8
270x7
270x5


*Back*

Ran out of time.

Close grip pull ups:
BWx12
BWx9
BWx9
BWx9
BWx5


----------



## Fade (Jan 19, 2004)

*01-19-04
Hams and delts

Hams*

Stiff leg deadlifts:
225x10
225x11
245x5
245x6
245x6

Laying leg curls:
150x10
160x12
180x10
200x4

Single leg laying leg curls:
80x7
50x10

Single leg seated leg curls:
75x12
90x12
150x10


*Delts*

Over head DB press:
55x12
40x8

Standing military press:
135x6
135x4

Drop set side laterals:
40x12, 25x12, 15x10
35x5, 20x10, 15x10


----------



## Fade (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm on a workout roll


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2004)

You so strong and sexy


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You so strong and sexy




how cute


----------



## Fade (Jan 20, 2004)

I know huh?


----------



## Fade (Jan 20, 2004)

*01-20-04
Arms

Triceps*

Skull crushers:
140x8
140x6
140x3, 3sec neg on last rep
120x10

Push downs:
95x10
100x7
110x5
110x4

Dips on a free weight pivot machine (my dip station was removed for repair):
270x10
270x10
270x5


*Biceps*

BB curls:
11ox10
110x8
110x8
110x5, 2sec neg on last rep

Incline DB curls:
35x8
35x7
35x6

Drop set DB hammer curls:
65x6, 55x6


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

3 days in a row


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2004)

damn fade, I must say, for being out of the game for so long you really have some great strength.  keep up the good work brother.


----------



## Fade (Jan 22, 2004)

And on the fourth day he rested


----------



## Fade (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> damn fade, I must say, for being out of the game for so long you really have some great strength.  keep up the good work brother.


Thank God....I'd be so frickin depressed if everything went away during my layoff.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> And on the fourth day he rested



Nothing wrong with rest every once in a while. Personally, I prefer not to workout more than 2 consecutive days.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Nothing wrong with rest every once in a while. Personally, I prefer not to workout more than 2 consecutive days.



I do a 2 on, one off, 3 on, one schedule.


----------



## Fade (Jan 23, 2004)

I've always done well with high volume so I'm going back to that style of workouts.


----------



## Fade (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> damn fade, I must say, for being out of the game for so long you really have some great strength.  keep up the good work brother.


My chest strength still sux. I know it always will so I just have to get over the ego thing with it and just accept it.

I'll just have to make it up with all the other muscle groups.

I'll get back to my 315lb bentover rows and 500lb squats....that should make me feel better.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

better pic it up little guy ... you don't want little ole me surpassing your numbers.   

nt scribbles in his notepad ... _I wonder if Fade will believe any of that ... _


----------



## Fade (Jan 23, 2004)

I did for a minute....not.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> I did for a minute....not.



oh ... it's on ... consider it _broughten_ ...


----------



## Fade (Jan 27, 2004)

I worked out yesterday and todayjust haven't posted the workout yet...so bla


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> I worked out yesterday and todayjust haven't posted the workout yet...so bla




hey now wheres the spirit!


----------



## Fade (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok atherjen, here it be....my happy, whoot whoot, workouts 

*01-26-04
Quads and calves

Quads*

Squats:
315x11
315x11
405x5
405x6
405x7

Leg extentions:
260(stack)x20
260x20
260x10 burnt


*Calves*

Donkey raises: I place 45lb plates on to this machine to up the weight. That why the weird numbers.
400(stack)x20
400+45lbsx12
400+90lbsx12
400+135lbsx10
400+135lbsx12
400+135lbsx14

Lead sled:
200x20
225x15
225x15


----------



## Fade (Jan 27, 2004)

*01-27-04
Chest and back


Chest*

Flat DB bench:
80x11
95x6
95x2
80x4
80x3

Decline Hammer Strength Machine:
270x10
270x8

Incline BB press:
115x12
135x10
155x5
155x4


*Back*

Deadlifts:
315x6
365x3
365x2

Bent over rows:
225x7
225x8
225x7

Pullups:
BWx9
BWx6
BWx5

Front pulldowns:
170x4
172x6
150x8


----------



## Fade (Jan 28, 2004)

*01-28-04
Hams and delts


Hams*

My lower back was on fire from these. Mondays squats and Tuesdays deadlifts made for a lactic acid buildup from hell.

Stiff leg DL:
225x8
225x8
225x5
225x10

Laying leg curls:
160x12
170x9
150x5 1.25 rep
150x8

Single leg laying leg curls:
50x11
50x10

Back to regular laying leg curls:
150x5

Single leg seated leg curls:
90x10
105x6
105x5
75x11


*Delts*

Military press:
135x10
135x9
135x9
135x6
95x15

Drop set side laterals:
40x13, 25x10, 15x10
40x7, 25x10, 15x9

Bentover side laterals:
30x10
30x10
30x9


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 28, 2004)

it must feel great to be back in the gym again


----------



## Fade (Jan 28, 2004)

Hell yeah it does 

It may even become a habit again


----------



## Fade (Jan 30, 2004)

*01-30-04
Arms


Triceps*

Close grip bench:
185x10
185x8
185x8
135x14

Dips on a free weight pivot machine:
274x12
364x3
364x7
364x6

Pushdowns:
95x10
110x6
110x4
90x10


*Biceps*

BB curls:
110x10
110x6
110x5
110x4

Incline DB curls:
30x8
30x9
25x10

Preacher curls:
110x10
110x10


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

now there are some GREAT workouts!! 
whats a free weight pivot machine??


----------



## Fade (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks jen


This is it. When there is no weight there is only 4lbs of resistance so it's pretty well balanced. They took my regular dip station away. So my dip belt is kinda worthless right now.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

thats one weirdo looking machine... hmmmm never seen one before... Im trying to imagine how it works


----------



## Fade (Jan 30, 2004)

Look at the pic again.


The large circle is where the plates go. The small circle is the pivot point.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thats one weirdo looking machine... hmmmm never seen one before... Im trying to imagine how it works



Yea, Iam confused too
But glad to see you back in the swing of things


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

You sit on the machine and the pads go over your knees.  You grab the handles and push down to simulate a dip.  

Great workouts Fade!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 31, 2004)

Quite the fancy machine.  Probably a lot more expensive than a couple of bars for dips, though.

It reminds me somewhat of a machine that I used in another gym,
but the one I used isn't quite as fancy. This one in the picture looks really sturdy, too, unlike the one I used.


----------



## Fade (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Quite the fancy machine.  Probably a lot more expensive than a couple of bars for dips, though.


I hope they replace the dip station that was removed....I'll be pissed if they don't.


----------



## Fade (Feb 6, 2004)

*02-03-04
Quads and calves


Quads*

Squats:
315x12
315x12
405x5
405x4

Leg press:
860x12
950x10
1040x12
1130x10


*Calves*

Donkey raises:
stack
400x15
400+45x15
400+90x12
400+135x10
400+135x12
400+135x15

Seated calf raises:
These really hurt the leg that was broke.  
100x12
100x10


----------



## Fade (Feb 6, 2004)

*02-04-04
Chest and back


Chest*

Flat bench:
185x10
225x10
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x2
225x3

Hammer strength machine decline bench:
270x12
270x10
320x5
320x3
185x15


*Back*

Bentover rows:
225x10
225x8
225x8
225x11

Pullups:
BWx10
BWx4
BWx4

Pulldowns:
170x10
170x6
150x10
130x12


----------



## Fade (Feb 6, 2004)

*02-06-04
Hams and delts


Hams*

Stiff leg DL:
225x10
225x10
275x5
275x5
275x4

Laying leg curls:
stack
200x6
180x8
160x8
140x12

Single leg seated leg curls:
90x9
90x10
90x10
60x25


*Delts*

Front military press:
135x10
155x5
165x4
165x4
135x8

Drop set side laterals:
45x10, 30x10, 20x6
40x10, 30x6, 15x10

Bentover side laterals:
30x10
30x12
30x13


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Kick ass Fade.  Man your legs are freakin insane  
Did they fix the dip station yet?


----------

